# Going in Hospital



## grandma (Jul 19, 2014)

I am going into Hospital on Thursday, for a operation on my thumb, it will be just a local in my arm so think everything will be ok with my pump dont think I will have to take it off. Been having a lot of pain in thumb and now it wont move.
Anybody had a local only thing is that I think I wont be able to fill the pump up with one hand, but Ill get there The thumbs up icon is how I am walking about now it wont go down


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 21, 2014)

Good luck for your op grandma, my daughter had a 30 min op under general anaesthetic last year and was able to keep her pump on - it worked well too as was nil-by-mouth prior to going down. Maybe hubby or someone will have to lend a hand (or a thumb for your pump filling )


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 21, 2014)

Hope it all goes well on Thursday for you


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2014)

Good luck with Hosp. The Dsn should be on hand if its like our Hosp  Which hosp is it ? Cumbria or Lancaster u may get a visit if we are near


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2014)

Can't offer any advice regarding the pump, but I hope the op goes smoothly


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 22, 2014)

Good luck with the op Grandma. Hope you have a speedy recovery and your thumb gets moving again!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 22, 2014)

Good luck with the op Grandma, I'm sure all will be well.
When I had cataract surgery the last anaesthetist was fascinated by my pump wanted to know how it worked even took photo's on his Ipad to send to his mate who had been type 1 for 27 years.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi grandma, hope the op goes smoothly and your thumb heals quickly.  Before you go into hospital, why not fill a few reservoirs/cartridges with insulin and store them in the fridge?  Then, on set-change day, you just need to remember to get one out of the fridge a couple of hours beforehand to allow it to come up to room temp.  You'll still have to one-handedly insert the cartridge into the pump, and prime out air bubbles, but it should be doable. 

P.S. I'm thinking of the Veo


----------



## Flower (Jul 22, 2014)

I hope your operation goes well grandma and you get a working thumb back soon.

Can you change the reservoir and infusion set shortly before going into hospital whether you need to or not then at least you have a few days of not having to tackle fiddly reservoirs ,air bubbles etc.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hope it goes well.......


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 22, 2014)

If you have the Roche Combo you could pre-fill a few cartridges for that too.


----------



## gail1 (Jul 22, 2014)

hope the op goes well good luck


----------



## ingrid (Jul 22, 2014)

Best of luck with the op and hope you get good mobility back in your thumb.


----------



## grandma (Jul 25, 2014)

well op went ok in a bit of pain today as I have to keep moving my Thumb up and down, got a great big dressing in  and will take that off on Saturday and just leave the stitches covered up they come out on the 8th neat month, dident get to read about filling a few changes up, but I did do a full change before I went in so  might be ok for 3 days then do a canula change and things will be better for the full resurvor .Hand realy hot and sweeting and carnt have a shower so will get there ok I think hubby and boys say they will help ha ha


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2014)

grandma said:


> well op went ok in a bit of pain today as I have to keep moving my Thumb up and down, got a great big dressing in  and will take that off on Saturday and just leave the stitches covered up they come out on the 8th neat month, dident get to read about filling a few changes up, but I did do a full change before I went in so  might be ok for 3 days then do a canula change and things will be better for the full resurvor .Hand realy hot and sweeting and carnt have a shower so will get there ok I think hubby and boys say they will help ha ha



Hope it starts feeling better soon and you make a speedy recovery


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon and thumbs up for getting it over and done with


----------



## grandma (Jul 27, 2014)

well Thumb a lot better today still in pain but getting there, its hard to do things but the boys are a great help it's Rhys's birthday today, hes ok about not being  able to go for a picknick birthday but will take him as soon as I can drive thanks everyone.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2014)

grandma said:


> well Thumb a lot better today still in pain but getting there, its hard to do things but the boys are a great help it's Rhys's birthday today, hes ok about not being  able to go for a picknick birthday but will take him as soon as I can drive thanks everyone.



Happy birthday Rhys!  Good to hear things are improving already


----------



## Bloden (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad to hear your thumb's on the mend, Grandma.


----------



## SparkleGirl (Jul 29, 2014)

They only usually take the pump off in the event that you will be unable to manage it during and post op. Considering you're only going for a local, I don't see any reason why they would want to take it off, since they would not need to put you on a GKI or sliding scale due to the fact that you should be able to eat and drink as normal pre op. 

I can understand your concerns. I was rushed into hospital a few years ago with my appendix and the first thing they wanted to do was take the pump off and put me on a GKI which resulted in high BM's till I got my pump back 2 days later. I was on Morphine and feeling pretty awful and sorry for myself. They even had to override protocol for the GKI and put more insulin in than usual because they couldn't get my BM down. My appendix was pretty gunky and infected so that and the pain would have been affecting the high bm. I couldn't really eat properly for about a week post op due to the nausea from the antibiotics so having the pump back on was like magic. My BM's dropped right back down the 5/6 and I managed to keep them that way despite not eating. 

Fingers (and thumbs?) crossed for Thursday, I'm sure all will be fine. Sounds like it'll be a quick procedure and hopefully you will be able to go home pretty soon after.


----------



## SparkleGirl (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok, apparently I'm late to the party - glad it went ok.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2014)

Pleased it went ok Grandma, & pleased you are getting help from the boys !


----------

